# Real photos of developing foetus in the womb!



## Fluxuspoem

*A child is born: Photographs of the foetus developing in the womb, by Lennart Nilsson*

Taken in 1965, these are real photos of a developing foetus inside the womb! There are 7 photos publised at the Telegraph, you can scroll through them by browsing the gallery on the right hand side!

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/...eveloping-in-the-womb-by-Lennart-Nilsson.html

Amazing ha?


----------



## Windmills

They're amazing! :shock:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I know, I looked at them at least 3 times so far, cant believe how fragile the babies actually are when only weeks old.


----------



## Babybug

Wow I cant beleive how 'real' they look so early on
Wonder how they got the pictures, wonder if the baby/babies ( now obviously adults) know that these photos of them are out there


----------



## blaze777

Wow! That's amazing!!!


----------



## apple_20

wow this is crazy the baby at 8weeks looks so.. babylike?


----------



## dougie

that is amazing, brilliant find!


----------



## Lilicat

Thats brilliant, thank you. I especially love the eight weeks old baby its so cute.


----------



## Mervs Mum

They are amazing but they arent of live babies :(


----------



## jennie_78

Amazing, thank you for sharing


----------



## Fluxuspoem

According to the Telegraph: _Some of these pictures were taken with conventional cameras with macro lenses, while others were taken with the use of an endoscope. Scanning electron microscope technology enabled Nilsson to take pictures at a magnification of hundreds of thousands _


----------



## Mervs Mum

Read Nilsson's website.....yes they use the technology mentioned but not all of the foetuses are alive.

I dont have an issue with it BTW - the pictures are amazing :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Bloody hell they are really good !! 

Thanks hun x


----------



## sabriena

Absolutely incredible! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## broodylocket

wow, thats amazing. it actually made me cry of happiness ::D:


----------



## BBonBoard

wow, i cant believe how a baby looks like a baby at only 8 weeks.


----------



## Ninewest

Wonderful x


----------



## Neferet

Wow... they're amazing! x


----------



## Squidge

WOW! :shock:


----------



## KaeRit21

i have this book!!! i bought it on ebay, if you think there good, u should see the pics of all the other stuff inside his book!

xxx


----------



## sarah0108

they are amazingly detailed, yet creepy at the same time (not in a bad way) just because you dont imagine babies to look like that in the womb :) x x


----------



## DiddyDons

Amazing!!


----------



## blackrose

wow:) , amazing


----------



## ryder

It really is amazing! Although the 5 week fetus is a little strange looking to me... lol


----------



## Drazic<3

Wow, amazing!


----------



## Bingles

They are absolutly amazing


----------



## morri

My mother has a copy of it and I loved tolook at the pictures when i was a kid :D


----------



## alexxxela

Thats amazing, strange but amazing, i NEVER knew how developed the ''foetus'' is at 8 weeks! And its still not considered a baby! I think the more people who saw those pics the less abortions there would be x


----------



## kayce

me and my mother in law were searching for some photos the other day and came across the 8 week one took it home to show my husband hope it sinks in for him but he just spilt water on it lol:growlmad:


----------



## 21Rach

they are quality love seeing things like this makes it more real for a first time pregnancy x


----------



## Unicus

I really can't believe how developed the baby is at 8 weeks! wow!


----------



## princess_bump

amazing!


----------



## Bexx

I was so amazed by the pics in that news article, I went and bought the book last week. It's quite expensive at £35 (one of those fancy coffee table books lol) but each photo takes up an entire page and they look incredible. 

Definitely something I'd like to show my future kids. :D


----------



## Linzi

Thats incredible, can't believe that was my Seth once upon a time x


----------



## ~RedLily~

i cant believe how fast a baby develops. i think that would definitely put people of abortions.


----------



## soozys1902

amazing how a baby develops so fast, i went onto the guy who done those photoes website and there's loads more

great pics


----------



## KJunkie

Wow.


----------



## RaeEW89

Wow, that is amazing! I cant believe how much they look like babies at 8 weeks, when at 5 they are unrecognizable as babies. They grow so fast


----------

